# Easy Cut out



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

They had taken over a wood duck box. Funny, they apparently have better flow just 35 miles from my house and better pollen sources, but it is rural. Just smoked them a little and did it without bee-vac as I had no power in the location. Got about a volleyball size mess of bees. Also got 4 frames (medium) of mostly capped brood with some larvae and eggs. Plus another frame of honey and pollen. Did not see a queen, two empty queen cells that had not been complete.








Could not attach the picture of the box with the pile of bees outside it as well as comb they were building on the outside. Why they had not swarmed, I cannot figure out. Don't think all of them could not fit inside.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Could be you have a virgin. The wax looks awfully white. Cant have been there long. Looks like a gravy cutout.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photo! I have a wood duck box that has had bees in it for four of the last five years. They died last winter and no swarm replaced them as the box is empty now. Nice new wax like aunt betty said.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

They have pulled a frame of comb in a week and started and a second. Man gotta love that in the middle of September. Got a queen somewhere in the mix because she is laying on the new comb. Going to start with some pollen patties tomorrow. Know they don't have as much pollen here as they had there. 

Not use if there were two queens in the box and I had a partial swarm or all the bees were out foraging, but sure looked like numbers were cut by half and lots of capped brood had emerged. Will look late in the evening tomorrow. Really gentle girls so far.


----------

